# Video_tdr_error bsod



## fleon (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, since I installed windows 7 x64 like 2 months ago I have been having a problem wich I think its because of the video driver, the problem is that at a random time my screen starts to flash, my pc gets frezzed and then I get a BSOD .
I don’t know what to do, I have installed the lastest video driver for my intel DG35EC mainboard (15.12.75.4.64.1930) and also I have updated my Bios to the lastest one [ECG3510M.86A] and of course I have the lastest chipset driver (9.1.1.1025).

I have installed whocrashed and this is the info it gave me:

This was likely caused by the following module: igdkmd64.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8004C8C4E0, 0xFFFFF88004A217F0, 0x0, 0xD)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\031810-18625-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\igdkmd64.sys
product: Intel Graphics Accelerator Drivers for Windows Vista(R)
company: Intel Corporation
description: Intel Graphics Kernel Mode Driver

Also for what is worth my monitor is an AOC 919sw-1 , I have 3 gb of Ram, an Intel core2quad Q6600 and a Sata Hd (500 gb)

I have attached the dump file also..

I hope someone can help me out, thanks in advance


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Start with this troubleshooting guide for STOP 0x116 errors: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

More info on the STOP 0x116 error here: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000116

The dump file doesn't show anything special for the STOP 0x116 error. 
It does show that your webcam driver is from 2006 (http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#PFC027.SYS) Please update it from the PC manufacturer's website.

Summary of the BSOD:

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Mar 18 14:40:04.550 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:42.425
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8004c8c4e0, fffff88004a217f0, 0, d}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd64.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd64.sys ( igdkmd64+177f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System[/font]
```


----------



## fleon (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, it can be the video driver, because is the lastest, it can't be becuase it's a bad video card because is the one that is integrated with the mainboard, it can be the bios, because it's also the lastest one, and also my pc is well connected so thay is not the problem also.

So the problem has to be overheating becuase my pc doesnt have a fan, and it stays on all the day, so I will have to buy it a fan or fans 

And about the camera driver I know is very old but I cant do anything about that since the manufacturer doesnt support my webcam anymore, and doesnt even have windows 7 drivers I dont remember what I did to install a windows vista driver here, the camera is a D-link DSB-C120

Thanks for your help!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It *CAN* be the video driver - even the latest version can be corrupted.
It *CAN* be the video card - even the built in video cards can go bad.
It *CAN* be the BIOS - if the CMOS is corrupted or set to the wrong values
It *CAN* be the connections - because dirt/corrosion can get in the connections.

Try this free video stress test:


> Try this free video stress test: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
> 
> 
> > *FurMark Setup:*
> ...


----------

